# Including Promo Items in your shipment



## 2wicky (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm a fan of 'building the brand' mentality and while your product is your most important asset in that, using promo items in orders I've always thought works really well for customer retention. Be it a lanyard, some stickers or whatever when you get these items you feel a small part of that brand. Owning something most likely quite rare. 

Certain items make sense for certain types of tshirt distributors, I'd like to see what you guys like for whatever type of brand you have. 

I recently saw these and thought they'd be brilliant to include, since small enough to not impact any shipping and very brandable. If anyone knows where to get these made, much appreciated for the info.


----------



## 2wicky (Jul 21, 2009)

I've done some research on these now, they are quite affordable as promo gifts go. Do a search for silicone wristbands to find quotes, but they range from about $2 each for 50 to 50 cents each for 500. Obviously the more you get, the cheaper they get. You can get plenty of styles, the ones above are embossed and a bit more expensive with 2 colors, but they are quite customizable and you can add logo work to your text. I think I might go this route over stickers, include 1 free one with each purchase and also allow for customers to buy 3 for $5 from the 2 styles I plan to do.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

So far we just include stickers and buttons for free, but we hope to do more in the future.

EDIT - Speaking of, if anyone's looking for a good place to get some pinback buttons printed check out Auxiliary Buttons, they have some great prices. - http://www.auxbuttons.com


----------



## 2wicky (Jul 21, 2009)

I think I will still end up doing stickers eventually as well, always a nice insert. But these silicone bands are quite cheap and decent quality along with allowing for a lot of customization. Def going to do a few styles of these.


----------



## Florafreak (Sep 22, 2010)

2wicky said:


> I think I will still end up doing stickers eventually as well, always a nice insert. But these silicone bands are quite cheap and decent quality along with allowing for a lot of customization. Def going to do a few styles of these.


if you get some made, please post where you got them and how you liked them. 

I'm interested in this also.


----------



## 2wicky (Jul 21, 2009)

Florafreak said:


> if you get some made, please post where you got them and how you liked them.
> 
> I'm interested in this also.


I am currently getting art mock-up/quotes from wholesale-wristbands.com, they have replied daily on each request and both my orders have turned out great...on paper. Taking a bit of a chance I will get exactly what I want but from the mock-ups they submitted they are spot on so far. I don't know their weight each but I am hoping they are extremely light and don't sway a shipment over the 13 ounces.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Why is 13 oz. important?


----------



## 2wicky (Jul 21, 2009)

For shipping rates out of Canada. Really its the size thats most important, which these will have no effect on, thankfully.


----------



## instocklabels (Dec 7, 2010)

I have seen success with creating a sticker that has your logo and info along with a list of sizes. You simply mark the size of the t shirt with a marker. This way your customers can not only see your info over and over, they also find the size they need. You might also consider putting a promo code on the sticker for the next time they order for a % off.


----------



## 2wicky (Jul 21, 2009)

instocklabels said:


> I have seen success with creating a sticker that has your logo and info along with a list of sizes. You simply mark the size of the t shirt with a marker. This way your customers can not only see your info over and over, they also find the size they need. You might also consider putting a promo code on the sticker for the next time they order for a % off.


Nice, I'm a big fan of the promo code for a customer. They went that extra mile to purchase from you, giving them a reason to come back is a great way to ensure they do repeat business.


----------



## instocklabels (Dec 7, 2010)

Right, you can also provide discount points to your customers for referring business to you. New customers simply provide the referral code.


----------



## 2wicky (Jul 21, 2009)

Just to follow up on this, I had 1000 wristbands made, they worked out to be about 60 cents per. They turned out amazing and everyone I have given them out too has really liked them, even if the theme is not their style. I plan to include a free one with every tshirt order and let people buy 3 for 5 bucks. I am glad I went with these over stickers as it is a wearable product on top of the tshirt everyone gets and stands out when worn. Definitely recommend!!


----------



## AustinBoston17 (Mar 19, 2011)

where did you get them from?


----------



## 2wicky (Jul 21, 2009)

AustinBoston17 said:


> where did you get them from?


I got mine from wholesale-wristbands.com but there is plenty of different companies that do it.


----------



## Saxon130 (Mar 23, 2011)

2wicky said:


> Just to follow up on this, I had 1000 wristbands made, they worked out to be about 60 cents per. They turned out amazing and everyone I have given them out too has really liked them, even if the theme is not their style.


Would you mind posting a picture please?


----------



## 2wicky (Jul 21, 2009)

Sure thing. The first is obviously my brand band, the 2nd was influenced by a popular British war campaign that never was used, but became viral recently. I changed one word to make it more brand friendly. They are very comfortable to wear and I have been using them for giveaways to help grow my social media communities.


----------

